#  Schulmedizin >  Urologische Sprechstunde >   Detrusorhyperaktivität,Reizblase >

## Tahiri1984

Nachdem es mich endlich mal so genervt hat,das ich zum Arzt gegangen bin....vorallem Nachts ständig deswegen aufstehen zu müssen und im Job wurds auch langsam unangenehm....
naja nachdem mich mein Gyn dann zum Urologen geschickt hat,weil ich ihm mein Problem getraut hatte zu erzählen....
Urodynamikuntersuchung ,Miktionsprotokoll und obige Diagnose,mein GYn verschrieb mit darauf hin diverse Tabletten,die mal mehr mal weniger halfen(vorallem Nachts war immer noch eine Katastrophe):Vesikur,Detrusitol....
in den geringst Möglichen Dosierungen...
irgendwann reichte es mir und ich ging wieder zum Urologen...jetzt nehme ich seit 2 Tagen 3 mal ne halbe Spasmex,tagsüber ist es auch schon etwas besser geworden,aber Nachts ist ab ner bestimmten Uhrzeit immer noch ne Katastrophe,als würde die Wirkung nach lassen...
aber mein Urologe meinte ja,wenns nach 14 Tagen nicht besser wird auf 3 mal eine errhöhen,da die Tabletten die ich vorher ausprobiert habe sehr gering dosiert waren....sollte das auch nicht helfen,muss ich wohl mal ins Krankenhaus...Botoxtherapie:Injektionen in die Blase...dann hätte ich mindestens ein Jahr Ruhe....
Es gäbe halt Patienten,bei denen die Tabletten nicht helfen.... 
Gruselig....
Frage:
Dosierung von Spasmex wirklich direkt um soviel erhöhen?
Was hat es mit dieser Botoxtherapie auf sich?
Können die Tabletten wirklich bei einigen Patienten nicht helfen?

----------


## mupfel

Hallo Tahiri, 
die Höchstdosis ist 3x eine Tablette und bei mir haben sie tagsüber geholfen, die 'Blasenkrämpfe' nahmen ab. Nachts habe ich nach wie vor dieselben Probleme, ob mit oder ohne Spamolyth. Aber ich befinde mich auf dem Weg der Besserung! 
Schau mal auf meinen letzten Beitrag vor diesem hier:
Nimmst du Slipeinlagen und hast du schon mal Harnwegsinfektionen gehabt?  
Du bist noch sehr jung, aber laut meiner Urologin nehmen diese Erkrankungen auch bei jungen Frauen zu. Also falls du Einlagen trägst, versuch es mal eine Zeit lang ohne, vielleicht hilft es dir auch?! 
LG Mupfel

----------


## Tahiri1984

Hatte mal hin und wieder ne Blasenentzündung...dat ist aber schin etwas her....Einlagen brauch ich Gott sei Dank nicht,aber Berufsbedingt ist diese ständige Toilettenrennerei ziemlich ungündtig....früher war das nicht so schlimm,aber bei dem Job echt......

----------

